# iPad comme 2ème écran



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2012)

Bonjour J'ai un iPad et un MBP. Je voudrais utiliser mon iPad en tant que deuxième moniteur pour mon Mac. J'ai vu deux applications dans ce domaine : air Display et iDisplay. Je voudrais vos avis, laquelle marche le mieux et si c'est assez fluide svp


----------



## Le Mascou (5 Avril 2012)

Merci MacG : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/239682/air-display-est-disponible-avec-le-mode-hidpi-sur-le-nouvel-ipad


----------

